# Message from VFS



## Kytro (May 10, 2014)

Hi, I just submitted my application today at VFS Tokyo, and received an email from CRMADMIN at VFS Global with the title "Application submitted to post".

I'm assuming this means that they have sent it off, but the message also stated "Your Visa application - GWFXXXXXXXXX , has been dispatched to the UKVI Decision Making Centre, Tokyo."

I wasn't aware Tokyo had a decision making centre. Is this just a step before sending it to Manila?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know but decision making hub is Manila.


----------



## Siclhu_ (May 9, 2014)

Hello there: We just got the same email, same wording and all.....Ours arrived (email) a week since we submitted all of the documents. Can you tell me if they have contacted you again??

Thanks


----------



## Kytro (May 10, 2014)

Hi Siclhu.

Nothing further so far, unfortunately.


----------



## veritens (May 23, 2014)

Got the same email. Update as soon as you get more news!


----------



## Kytro (May 10, 2014)

Just got:

Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days depending on which country you applied from or will be couriered back to you only if you have availed of this service. UKVI

Here is hoping it is good news


----------



## Siclhu_ (May 9, 2014)

Kytro said:


> Just got:
> 
> Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days depending on which country you applied from or will be couriered back to you only if you have availed of this service. UKVI
> 
> Here is hoping it is good news


Hello there!! Glad for you!!!! Im sure it will be good news!! Please remind us of your timeline??

All the best!!! and start living the normal life once again!!!


----------



## Kytro (May 10, 2014)

Siclhu_ said:


> Hello there!! Glad for you!!!! Im sure it will be good news!! Please remind us of your timeline??
> 
> All the best!!! and start living the normal life once again!!!



15th May was my submission date. So a bit over a month, not too bad


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Visa omedeto gozaimasu, Kytro-san!

Congratulations on your visa!

Please have a safe journey over!


----------

